# Akita's and recall?



## purpleskyes (May 24, 2012)

Hudson has had all his jabs and is now allow to go out in the big bad world! I have read that when it comes to Akitas like huskies they just don't have re call built into their genetic make up.

So is it possible to teach him to recall or should I just not waste my time and accept that I have a breed that I won't be able to ever let off the lead? 

Thanks


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

I started my golden retriever Bonnie off lead from day 1. They are going to be scared at that age and will stick close by you so a good opportunity to teach recall. When you let him off, let him go for a few metres, then try calling him and when he comes, reward him, then let him go again. If he does bugger off and no matter how long it takes to come back, never tell him off. If you have to go and get him, just put his lead on and say nothing, then try again.


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

I know Akita's with recall, whether it's recommended or not I'm not sure, I'd be interested to know. I know that mals and huskys are not off lead dogs but I never thought Akitas were on lead only...


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

purpleskyes said:


> Hudson has had all his jabs and is now allow to go out in the big bad world! I have read that when it comes to Akitas like huskies they just don't have re call built into their genetic make up.
> 
> So is it possible to teach him to recall or should I just not waste my time and accept that I have a breed that I won't be able to ever let off the lead?
> 
> Thanks


What advice does the Akita club and your breeder have on this subject?


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

A quick Google so you want to own an akita here says that you shouldn't exercise an Akita offlead unless you have a secure animal free area; I don't know enough about them to have a clear idea - your breeder I am sure will be able to help.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

purpleskyes said:


> Hudson has had all his jabs and is now allow to go out in the big bad world! I have read that when it comes to Akitas like huskies they just don't have re call built into their genetic make up.
> 
> So is it possible to teach him to recall or should I just not waste my time and accept that I have a breed that I won't be able to ever let off the lead?
> 
> Thanks


Although I have Huskies and Malamutes and as a general rule they are not off lead unless in a safe enclosed area because of their hunting and running instinct, I have still worked with mine to a decent standard of recall, although with my breeds they are not known for a reliable recall as standard every day behaviour it has deffinately saved mine a few times when accidents have occured like a freak accident where one of mine got out or her harness on a busy road, and a reliable wait and stay, and then recall to come to me, could well have saved her life. Like Mals they do need early socialisation and training too, so even if Akita breed specialists (and appears they dont) reccomend they are not let off lead then well work teaching her all the basics and a training class is well worth it.

The Akita Welfare trust in fact does say this about letting them off lead

Akitas are generally considered dog-aggressive. They are usually outgoing, fun-loving, and friendly toward other pets they have known since puppyhood, although this is not always the case. They are not always trustworthy around dogs with which they are raised, and should not be allowed off leash when other dogs are in the vicinity.

Adults should always be walked with a well fitting collar, preferably of the half check type, and short, stout leash, since control must be exercised when strange dogs are encountered. They are strong willed, and must receive early socialization and regular training to control their aggressiveness. They are fierce and dominating when challenged by other dogs, and their curious, mischievous natures sometimes lead to such challenges. Few if any timid or reclusive Akitas are to be found.

There is a lot of articles and training info on the Akita welfare sites that may be of help

Akita Rescue & Welfare Trust (ARW) UK | Adoption & Rehoming

The Japanese Akita Welfare Trust | UK Akita Rescue - The Japanese Akita Welfare Trust


----------

